# King Tutankhamun



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

*1*

Hello! As many of you know, I have 2 other Journals, one for my babies, and one for my dear Sushi. Well, I think it's time to make a Journal for my precious boy, King Tutankhamun. I got Tutankhamun, 2 years ago, right after my baby boy Jose passed away. Jose died a mysterious death, one that I can't seem to talk about(A story for another day). Anyways, I was so unbelievably heartbroken when Jose passed, I couldn't look at his empty tank. My parents decided to take me to Petco to look at some other bettas. There were so many beautiful bettas but this translucent pink betta with an odd shaped tail stood out. He was so cute! I decided he was the one and we took him home. I absolutely love Ancient Egypt, so I decided to name him King Tutankhamun AKA Tutankhamun AKA Tut! At the time, I had a 5 gallon cylinder tank. It was such a bad tank. It had room for one decor and that was it. After months of no filter and nowhere to swim but in a circle, I told my parents he needed something new and they agreed. They went out and bought him a beautiful 3.7 gallon! Man was he excited! It even had a filter in it! He was so full of himself, swimming all around, swimming through all the decor and playing in the current. When Tutankhamun was in the cylinder tank, he started to develop what I thought was an illness. His body was turning black! I started to freak out as the color seemed to take over his body and fins. No medicine worked, nothing. As he settled into his new tank, he turned from black, to purple, to a beautiful metallic blue. Tutankhamun is currently housed in his 3.7 gallon tank, no tankmates, and no heater. I already have one picked out so don't panic! The problem I'm having is fitting a heater in there. It's a betta fish tank, but came with no heater and no spot for one either. So it's a bit tricky, but I'm working on it. I hope you all enjoy Tutankhamun's Journal, I don't talk about him a whole lot, but he deserves so much more than that. So here you guys go! The Journal of King Tutankhamun!


----------

